# Suche 144hz Monitor. Lohnt sich 1440p?



## Pikah90s (21. November 2015)

............


----------



## Pronounta (21. November 2015)

Oh, ein anderer Osu-Spieler  Bei mir steht auch bald ein Monitorkauf an, aber dein Budget hätte ich gern...

1440P lohnt sich schon, der Unterschied zu Full HD ist ziemlich groß. Vor allem bei der 980 Ti sollte man schon 1440P kaufen. Der PG278Q ist auch ein ziemlich krasser Monitor. "Nur" ein TN-Panel, aber schon ein ziemlich ordentliches. Allerdings finde ich, dass der Aufschlag für Gsync, vor allem bei so teuren Monitoren, dann doch ziemlich happig ist.
Wenn du auf Gsync verzichten kannst, könntest du auch den hier nehmen: 27" (68,58cm) Asus MG279Q schwarz 2560x1440
Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass der MG279Q ein IPS-Panel hat und Freesync statt Gsync. Zusätzlich hat der MG279Q einen leicht höheren Input-Lag, wobei dieser Wert bei beiden Monitoren sehr gut ist.
Vor allem bei deinem Budget, der Hardware  und dem Anforderungszweck würde ich mich zwischen den beiden Monitoren oder zumindest ähnlichen entscheiden, also 1440P mit sehr niedrigem Input-Lag und gutem Panel. Brauchst du Gsync und den etwas niedrigeren Input-Lag und ist dir das schlechtere Bild egal? Dann nimm den PG278Q. Du willst das sehr gute Bild eines IPS-Monitors, brauchst kein Gsync und der leicht höhere Input-Lag stört dich nicht? Dann ist der MG279Q eine brauchbare Alternative.


----------



## Cleriker (21. November 2015)

Damit hat er quasi schon alles gesagt was zu sagen wäre. Falls es dir hilft, IPS lohnt sich wirklich. Wenn du danach auf einen TN schaust, wirst du dich wundern.


----------



## Pikah90s (21. November 2015)

............


----------



## Pronounta (21. November 2015)

Wenn du dann nen IPS als Vergleich hast, wirste was anderes sagen  Ähnlich ist das mit 1440P und 1080P.
Den Monitor gabs gerade eben noch für 560€, jetzt kostet er wieder 650€. Auf Amazon kriegste ihn für genau 600€: Asus MG279Q 68,6 Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
1080P bei dem Budget und der Hardware würde ich generell nicht machen. Da kriegste auch nur TN-Panels. Es mag sein, dass diese gute TN-Panels sind, aber vor allem aufgrund der mehr oder weniger niedrigen Pixeldichte wäre das nicht wirklich vergleichbar zum z.B.PG278Q, wenn du dann den MG279Q dann mal mit den Monitoren vergleichst, wird der Unterschied nur noch deutlicher.


----------



## Pikah90s (21. November 2015)

............


----------



## Cleriker (21. November 2015)

Wenn dein jetziger Monitor schon etwas älter ist, wirst du wahrscheinlich entweder keinen Unterschied merken, oder sogar weniger Inputlag haben.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. November 2015)

Da dein Alter Bildschirm wahrscheinlich nur 60Hz hat und wie gesagt schon älter ist solltest du beim 144Hz IPS Monitor ein besseres Spielgefühl haben, auch wenn der Imput Lag ein paar ms länger sein sollte  
(Ich gehe mal davon aus dein alter ist langsamer)
Dazu kommt dass die Farben bei IPS um einiges besser sind


----------



## Pronounta (21. November 2015)

Der MG279Q hat schon einen sehr niedrigen Input-Lag, den wirst du nicht bemerken. Der Wert von 7,6ms ist sehr niedrig. Es gibt besseres, aber 7,6ms ist ein Wert, den du in der Praxis nicht bemerken wirst. Auch Prad.de sagt, dass der MG279Q für professionelles Zocken sehr gut geeignet ist.
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, würde ich den MG279Q dem PQ278Q immer bevorzugen.
Monitore sind eine Sache, die du lange behältst. Vielleicht hast du dann kein Gsync, sondern Freesync, welches du nicht benutzen kannst. Aber das wäre es für mich weder wert, dafür einen Monitor mit TN-Panel zu kaufen, außerdem kannst du bei deiner nächsten Aufrüstung ja eine AMD-Grafikkarte kaufen, um vom Freesync profitieren zu können. Der Input-Lag ist ja auch nur minimal besser beim PG278Q, also sollte das kein Kaufargument sein.
Hier stehst du eigentlich vor der Entscheidung "Gsync vs. viel besseres Bild" und ich müsste da nicht mal überlegen.
Außerdem macht Gsync bei Osu! keinen Unterschied


----------



## Pikah90s (22. November 2015)

............


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. November 2015)

ach G-Sync brauchst wirklich nicht unbedingt. Bei mir war es so das ich am Anfang sogar dachte G-Sync würde nicht funktionieren, weil ich kein Unterschied sah. Nach mehrmonatigem Zocken mit G-Sync hab den Schritt wieder rückwärts gemacht und G-Sync deaktiviert und hab nicht das Gefühl das ich schlechter spiele. 
Bisschen Tearing hast halt theoretisch, klar.
G-Sync ist mMn viel Marketingblubbern bei dem sich viele Leute zu viel erwarten.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2015)

Gsync verhindert effektiv das tearing, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Frage mich auch, warum gerade der Asus MG279Q empfohlen wird.
Gibt genug Nutzer hier die überhaupt nicht zufrieden waren.
Grundsätzlich sollte man genau wissen was man will, bevor man nen WQHD 144Hz kauft.
Da haben IPS und TN jeweils andere Vor-und Nachteile.
Frage mich auch gerade, wo die Werte für den Inputlag herkommen.
Ich finde da nur 4,3ms bei Prad und 0.8-13.75ms bei tftcentral.


----------



## Nachty (22. November 2015)

Der Asus G-Sync hab ich auch -) ist schon sehr Geil. allerdings sollte man nicht auf 1080P  spielen da schaut beschissen aus!


----------



## Pikah90s (22. November 2015)

............


----------



## Retrofunk (22. November 2015)

Pikah90s schrieb:


> Sieht da 1080p generell schlecht aus oder nur im Vergleich zu 1440p?



Das empfindet jede Person anders, vergleichbar wenn Du einen 720p Monitor neben einen mit 1080p stellst.

Ich wollte keinesfalls mehr auf 1440p verzichten, im gleichen Zuge macht ein Monitor mit 144Hz oder höher einen riesen Unterschied.

Mit deiner 980 Ti könntest Du dich sogar an 4K heranwagen, mir fehlt dazu momentan noch die entsprechende Hardware.


----------



## Roli (23. November 2015)

Bevor ich alles noch mal schreibe, copy und paste ich das einfach mal aus nem anderen Thread:

Finger weg vom mg279q !
 Hatte den selber zu Hause, das ist ein Qualitäts-GAU bei ASUS.

 Ansonsten mag ich persönlich ebenfalls TN lieber als IPS. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Man komme mir nur nicht mit Blickwinkelstabilität bei IPS...die sind durch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung weniger Blickwinkelstabil als TN-Panels. Meine Meinung. Ansonsten stört mich bei IPS dieses ständige Leuchten. Ich sehe immer einen leuchtenden Rahmen um alles herum, bei allen IPS Displays welche ich bisher gesehen habe. Dann das Backlichtbleeding und die Lichthöfe, welche bei IPS wohl Standard sind.
 Jom hat ja auch schon etwas dazu gesagt.
 Sind aber alles persönliche Präferenzen, evtl siehst du das gar nicht.
 Im Zweifelsfall selber mal im Shop testen, soweit das da möglich ist.

 Wenn du IPS magst, ist der DELL U2515H oder sein großer Bruder u27 wohl eine gute Wahl. Hat zumindest gute Bewertungen bei Fachpresse und Kunden.

 Ansonsten würde ICH bei deinen Games auf WQHD bei 27´setzen. Sieht einfach schöner aus, und man sieht mehr. Eine 390 packt das.

 mögliche TN-Kandidaten:
ASUS MG278Q, 27" (90LM01S0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ XL2730Z, 27" (9H.LDCLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Wobei ich selber noch keinen von denen hatte, warte grade auf ein gutes Angebot. Scheinen aber keine Serienprobleme zu haben, laut Kundenrezensionen bei Newegg, Amazon uk/com/de.
 Wobei es über den iiyama nur sehr wenig Infos gibt. Wundert mich etwas, bei dem Preis.

bzgl Gsync ist für dich evtl noch dieser interessant:
Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wäre an deiner Stelle meine erste Wahl.
Bin aber wie gesagt ein TN-Fan.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2015)

JoM79 und Roli,
ihr habt mitbekommen dass es eine neuere Revision von dem Gerät gibt, oder? Der Support von Asus ist zwar eher verhalten, aber reagiert hat Asus da.
Ich habe diesen Monitor für einen ehemaligen Kollegen bestellt und dieser hat auch die bekannten Probleme. Daraufhin Asus angeschrieben und wenige Wochen später hatten wir einen neuen hier, der diese nicht mehr aufwies. Zudem die Info, dass es nur die ersten paar tausend Modelle betreffe und inzwischen eine neuere Version ohne Fehler produziert würde. Sie können aber nicht beeinflussen, wie viele aus der ersten Serie noch bei den Händlern lagern.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Der zweite hat die Probleme nicht und deshalb finde ich, dass der Monitor durchaus empfehlenswert ist.Der von dir genannte Dell U25 ist auch ein wirklich geiles Gerät, den habe ich aber nur einmal bisher auf einem Arbeitsplatz sehen können und weiß nicht wie er sich in spielen macht. Das Bild wirkte wirklich sehr homogen und die Verarbeitung ist wie für Dell typisch auch sehr gut (außer bei den Alienware Produkten, da war sie ohne Dell besser). Wenn also auf Free- oder G-sync verzichtet werden sollte, wäre dieser hier definitiv meine Wahl.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. November 2015)

Pikah90s schrieb:


> Sieht da 1080p generell schlecht aus oder nur im Vergleich zu 1440p?


Bei einem 27" (oder größer) LCD erkennt man 1920x180 unter Umständen schon das Pixelraster bzw. die einzelnen Pixel. Das fällt auf dem Desktop eher auf als bei Spielen. Daher würde ich heutezutage keinen 1080p Monitor mehr kaufen, es sei denn das Budget ist sehr knapp oder der Rechner zu langsam für mehr Pixel.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2015)

Oder der Monitor eben nicht größer als 24".


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> JoM79 und Roli,
> ihr habt mitbekommen dass es eine neuere Revision von dem Gerät gibt, oder?



Nur das bei der neuen Version nur das frameskipping bei 144Hz behoben wurde.
Backlightbleeding ist und bleibt ein Glücksspiel bei IPS.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2015)

Ja gut, das ist klar. Wobei es bei dem neuen Gerät vom Kollegen (das was er als Austausch bekommen hat) sogar noch besser/gleichmäßiger ausschaut als bei dem Cinemadisplay seiner Frau und da sortiert Apple ja schon ordentlich aus. Jetzt ist natürlich nur die Frage ob Asus für den Austausch extra ein möglichst gutes genommen hat, oder einfach irgendeines... Wollte es jedenfalls nicht unerwähnt lassen.


----------



## Roli (23. November 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> JoM79 und Roli,
> ihr habt mitbekommen dass es eine neuere Revision von dem Gerät gibt, oder? Der Support von Asus ist zwar eher verhalten, aber reagiert hat Asus da.
> Ich habe diesen Monitor für einen ehemaligen Kollegen bestellt und dieser hat auch die bekannten Probleme. Daraufhin Asus angeschrieben und wenige Wochen später hatten wir einen neuen hier, der diese nicht mehr aufwies. Zudem die Info, dass es nur die ersten paar tausend Modelle betreffe und inzwischen eine neuere Version ohne Fehler produziert würde. Sie können aber nicht beeinflussen, wie viele aus der ersten Serie noch bei den Händlern lagern.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Quelle bitte. Du meinst hoffentlich nicht irgendeine Firmware-Problematik, die hat nämlich absolut gar nichts mit den von Kunden bemängelten Problemen beim mg279q zu tun (Staubeinschlüsse, Schlieren, Pixelfehler, Lichthöfe, Bleeding, fehlende logos,...-> Qualität = nein).
Bei meiner RMA, welche noch nicht lange her ist, kam keinerlei Infos über eine neue Revision (was soll das überhaupt bedeuten, prüft da jetzt DOCH jemand die Geräte? LoL.)
Und wie du selber sagst, kann niemand versprechen, dass diese angebliche neue Charge bei einer Bestellung jetzt auch geliefert wird!
Man hat also vorher Lotto gespielt, und tut es nun immer noch. Vielleicht mit besseren Chancen. Aber wer will das für 600€? und evtl hin-und-her-schicken?
Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2015)

Roli jetzt mal ehrlich... Quelle? Wie stellst du dir das vor? Dass ich Screenshots von dem privaten Emailpostfach meines Kollegen mache und diese online stelle? Gehts noch? Wenn man aber nicht alles sieht sondern nur den Text, wie soll das dann zeigen, dass es nicht von mir stammt? Bevor du nach derartigem fragst, denk doch bitte nochmal nach wie das gehen solte. 
Weiterhin meckerst du über bleeding und Lichthöfe, welche bei fast allen mir bisher untergekommenen IPS-Panels vorkommen. Nicht bei allen gleich stark, aber dennoch da. Auch Schlieren waren laut seiner Aussage kein Promlem, er spielt aber auch keine schnellen shooter. Bei wie vielen Geräten fehlten denn die Logos, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Das mit dem Staub ist auch so eine Sache, woher hast du das? Zudem darfst du nicht vergessen wie únzufriedene User ticken! Da gibts welche die sich über das leuchten aufregen, dann aber Bilder von schräg ben posten, was dieses bewusst schlimmer aussehen lässt als es real ist. Wer sagt denn beispielsweise dass der User sein Gerät nicht zufällig von einem hier besonders beliebten Onlineshop hat, der dafür bekannt ist, dass man bei ihm gut Produkte austauschen/zurückschicken kann? Genauso landen aber eben auch diese zurückgeschickten Produkte erst in hundert Händen und landen dann als halbschrottware auf dem Schreibtisch von jemandem, der dann seinen Ärger über das Produkt als Bewertung dessen, statt des shops auslässt. 

Natürlich hast du recht damit, dass 600 Euro für ein Produkt mit Risiko zu viel sind, aber mMn machst du die Situation schlimmer als sie ist. Rein theoretisch könnte es sogar sein, dass es nur eine handvoll Geräte mit Problemen gibt und diese aber immer wieder verkauft und zurückgeschickt werden. Es ist schon merkwürdig wie weit die Streuung bei diesem Produkt auseinander geht. Stell doch einfach mal die ganzen negativen und positiven Bewertungen gegenüber, zähl durch und dann bedenke, dass wenn es hoch kommt nur jeder tausendste eine positive Bewertung abgibt, aber jeder zweite eine negative.

Wenn mann all das grundsätzlich verhindern möchte, gibts ja Alternativen wie den Dell und gut ist.


----------



## ryev (23. November 2015)

ich hab mir mal testweise den benq xl2730z ins haus geholt und werde den vermutlich auch behalten. ja, ist tn, ja ich bin eigentlich verfechter des fg 2421, aber nix ändert sich schneller, als die eigene meinung 

die frage bei solcherlei diskussion ist doch immer: welcher user ist gegen was besonders empfindlich? ich hasse ips glow und backlight bleeding. aber ich hasse auch schlechte farben und billiges grauschwarz. ich hasse gammashift und input lag.

was soll ich mir also kaufen? tn, ips und va fallen damit ja schomal aus! sie sind alle ********! man kann sich also nur das kleinere übel raussuchen. und was dieses kleinere übel ist, hängt ganz von der person ab, die einen neuen monitor möchte.

ich will die reaktion eines tn mit den farben eines ips und dem kontrast eines va. dazu bitte motion blur reduction parallel zur kombi aus freesync und gsync, overdrive, eingebaute farbkalibrierung individuell für meine augen. danke!


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du recht damit, dass 600 Euro für ein Produkt mit Risiko zu viel sind, aber mMn machst du die Situation schlimmer als sie ist. Rein theoretisch könnte es sogar sein, dass es nur eine handvoll Geräte mit Problemen gibt und diese aber immer wieder verkauft und zurückgeschickt werden. Es ist schon merkwürdig wie weit die Streuung bei diesem Produkt auseinander geht. Stell doch einfach mal die ganzen negativen und positiven Bewertungen gegenüber, zähl durch und dann bedenke, dass wenn es hoch kommt nur jeder tausendste eine positive Bewertung abgibt, aber jeder zweite eine negative.


 Jo, so was macht es immer schwer, rauszufinden, was wirklich Sache ist.

Dazu kommt, dass bestimmte Modelle vlt auch eher von "Hardwarefreaks" gekauft werden, die genauer hinschauen. Vlt sind die "Probleme" bei einem Modell oder Hersteller genauso häufig/selten wie bei anderen Monitoren in der Preisklasse, aber weil der typische Käufer von Marke A eher "Freak" ist als der typische Käufer der Marke B, schauen einfach nur viel mehr genauer hin, so dass da da logischerweise mehr negative Rückmeldungen gibt. Und überhaupt: wenn zB in Foren "viele" Threads über schlechte Panels des Hersteller A sind, aber nur wenige über B, dann kann das allein schon daran liegen, dass A einfach nur viel mehr solcher Monitore verkauft. Man findet in Auto-Foren sicher mehr Pannenberichte über VW Golfs als über Lada Samaras, obwohl letztere mit Sicherheit nicht besser sind...    oder auch bei Spielen: grad bei Release melden sich fast nur die, die was zu meckern haben, und wenn das Game sich gut verkauft, hast du plötzlich so viele negative Meinungen und Threads, dasss du an ein katastrophal mieses Spiel denkst - in Wahrheit sind das nur die 1%, bei denen ein Bug, der eh nach 2 tagen behoben wird, zur Geltung kam. Und kaum einer von denen zieht dann seine Meinung wieder zurück, und schon haste bei Amazon 30% "1 Stern" für das an sich tolle neue Strategie- oder Rollenspiel... 

Selbst so simple Dinge wie ein vielleicht ZU positiver Monitor-Test kann dazu führen, dass die Erwartungshaltung so hoch ist, dass die Leute mehr meckern als wenn sie den Monitor zum gleichen Preis mit einem "korrekteren" Test gekauft hätten.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Es sind ja nicht nur die Tests.
Wenn man in Foren liest, wird IPS immer über den Klee gelobt und TN ist ja so schlecht.
Dann kaufen sich die Leute natürlich IPS und wenn sie dann mit den üblichen IPS Problemen konfrontiert werden, ist es klar dass sie sich Luft machen wollen.


----------



## Pronounta (23. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht nur die Tests.
> Wenn man in Foren liest, wird IPS immer über den Klee gelobt und TN ist ja so schlecht.
> Dann kaufen sich die Leute natürlich IPS und wenn sie dann mit den üblichen IPS Problemen konfrontiert werden, ist es klar dass sie sich Luft machen wollen.



Gebe ich dir auch recht. Immerhin ist IPS ja kein "besseres" TN, sondern eine ganz andere Technologie, welche die meisten User aufgrund der Farbechtheit bevorzugen.
So ganz problemfrei sind diese Monitore i.d.R ja nicht. Backlightbleeding ist da eben z.B. ein Thema, aber das sind Sachen, da sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, dass sein bestelltes Modell diese Probleme aufweisen *könnte*.
Für mich stände aber die Bildqualität klar über dem leicht höheren Input-Lag und den eventuellen Problemen. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## ryev (23. November 2015)

und ips glow. und den tollen schwarzwert? ist ein absoluter witz bei ips panels. selbst nach kalibrierung mit einem i1 bewege ich in den dunklen szenen den kopf und versuche etwas zu erkennen (und weil ich hoffe, dass es einfach nur ein fieser shift ist  ).

nur mal so aus neugier - wann hast du denn letztes mal ein tn panel ordentlich eingerichtet?


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

IPS hat keinen höheren Inputlag.
Es muss halt jeder genau wissen was er will und vor allem, was er nicht will.
Die meisten wollen einfach nur den besten Gamingmonitor, aber den gibt es so halt nicht.
TN ist für mich auch nur ein Kompromiss, bis es endlich nen schnellen VA gibt, der wirklich noch einen Kontrast von mindestens 5000:1 hat.


----------



## ryev (23. November 2015)

jo. iiyama amva+ wqhd und 144 hz  wenn sie sich dann noch eine motion blur reduction geschichte überlegen, muss ich schon wieder umbauen.

aber das heben sie sich sicher auf.. erstmal werden zwei jahre lang alle anderen panels durchgemolken.


----------



## Pronounta (23. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> IPS hat keinen höheren Inputlag.



Wie man es sieht.
Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist, dass die meisten IPS-Panels eher aufs Arbeiten ausgelegt sind und nicht aufs Gaming. Da achtet man eben nicht immer auf den niedrigsten Input-Lag.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Gibt genug Monitore die fürs Gaming sein sollen, aber nen relativ hohen Inputlag haben.
Da muss man wirklich bei jedem Modell einzeln gucken und kann das nicht so verallgemeinern.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2015)

Das stimmt natürlich. Hinzu kommt auch, dass IPS erst in den letzten paar Jahren erschwinglich für die Masse wurden und davor hingen die meisten IPS Monitore tatsächlich etwas hinterher.
Den von ryev vorgeschlagenen Monitor würde ich auch sofort kaufen wollen. Das Problem ist nur, dass wenn sie denn auch mit den entsprechenden features kommen könnten, sich die Hersteller plötzlich für ein neues Design entscheiden, oder doch plötzlich UHD und dann mit den features wieder STück für Stück von vorn anfangen. Das Gerät das alles kann, bauen die bewusst nicht, denke ich.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Ein Gerät das alles kann, wird es nicht geben.
Man muss immer irgendwo Kompromisse machen.
OLED wäre der nächste grosse Schritt, aber so weit sind wir noch lange nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2015)

Ja leider. Als ich damals (2007) vom Sony XEL-1 gelesen habe dachte ich, jetzt gehts los. Spätestens in zwei Jahren hab ich sowas in groß auf dem Schreibtisch. Tja, was soll ich sagen. Das war ne Bauchlandung auf Asphalt. So kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Pikah90s (23. November 2015)

............


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Im Prinzip können beide das Gleiche, nur 3D kann der Dell nicht.


----------



## Pikah90s (23. November 2015)

............


----------



## Roli (24. November 2015)

Zum Thema mg279: Ja, oder vielleicht sind es bezahlte Dell.Mitarbeiter, welche den mg279 im Netz schlecht reden.
Der Monitor ist einfach Qualitativ *******. Ich hatte ihn selber und kann das nur bestätigen.
Ne email von nem Kollegen von jemandem hier im Forum reicht mir halt nicht als Bestätigung, dass ASUS hier nachgebessert hat, sry.
Nimms halt nicht gleich persönlich (sofern du ihn nicht gebaut hast).

Ansonsten habe ich oft genug erwähnt, dass es bei Monitoren immer persönliches Empfinden ist. Chill.

@ pikah90s: Den Dells2716 würde ich an deiner Stelle testen. Ist das einzig bezahlbare gsync Modell mit den gewünschten Stats.


----------



## Cleriker (24. November 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist einfach Qualitativ *******. Ich hatte ihn selber und kann das nur bestätigen.
> Ne email von nem Kollegen von jemandem hier im Forum reicht mir halt nicht als Bestätigung, dass ASUS hier nachgebessert hat, sry.


Merkste was? Du traust einer nicht belegten, beliebigen Quelle nicht und stempelst deshalb sämtliche produzierten Geräte als ******* ab und dass soll man jetzt so hinnehmen. Gleichzeitig verstehst du nicht, wenn ich das genaue Gegenteil erlebt habe. Selbst die Kundenbewertungen sind zum Großteil positiv. Also warum sollte deine Erfahrung und die Meinung der Minderheit mehr Wert haben als meine Erfahrung und die Meinung der Mehrheit und Fachpresse?

PS: Keine Sorge, ich nehme solche Unterhaltungen nicht persönlich. Ich möchte mein Gegenüber aber auch gern verstehen und am liebsten auf sachlicher Ebene, auf einen Nenner kommen, so dass die mitlesenden am Ende auch ein Fazit ziehen können.


----------

